# Hukam Vs Haumai



## Ishna (Feb 7, 2016)

Sat Sri Akaa 

This has probably been discussed before, but I seek clarity and discussion about my current understanding, please.

Haumai is the condition of ego-self that presents itself as separate from everything else.  It is the root of the problem that comes with being human.  It is the source of Maya - that is, it is what builds the illusion in our perception.

We have evolved our haumai in accordance with hukam, which is the natural order that flows from Ik Onkar.

Our haumai is at the same time a curse, and a blessing.  We wouldn't be the species we are without it, but we also wouldn't suffer as a species without it.  But we also wouldn't have the ability to transcend it and experience the anand.

Our haumai is what gives us the perception of 'free will' and 'control' in our own lives.  However, this free will and control is only _within the illusion_.  Hukam continues to unfurl, yet we are trapped within our haumai and struggle to accept it (and suffer because of that struggle).

If this is accurate so far, then I ask; is what we do in haumai actually in accordance with hukam, as well?  Is hukam the sum of pre-determination insofar as cause-and-effect, that the actions done by our predecessors in their haumai shape the hukam?

It's hard to describe, hopefully this is being understood.

Correction / clarity / confirmation / discussion most welcome. Thanks!


----------

